# Alexanbar's compositions



## Alexanbar

I' glad to introduce you with my first composition since I register in this forum.

It was named "Dancing around the campfire".

Track

Notes

You can also listen my other compositions.


----------



## Alexanbar

My new composition.

The "Rally" is dedicated to bad roads.

Track

Notes


----------



## Pugg

Alexanbar said:


> My new composition.
> 
> The "Rally" is dedicated to bad roads.
> 
> Track
> 
> Notes


I do like this second one .:tiphat:


----------



## Alexanbar

Thanks.
It remains to find out for myself why this work liked almost everyone who heard it on soundsloud and the remaining works will not please everyone.
The technical level of works about the same.
Maybe the thing in adding vocals?


----------



## Alexanbar

S.R.I.

score

I think that many of us watched the Olimpic Games in Rio. And I disappointed that the Romanian gimnastic team acted poorly. And I remember, that some years ago Sandra Raluca Izbaşa, the beautiful woman, won in many competitions.


----------



## Alexanbar

My next composition

12.9.2016

score


----------



## Pugg

Alexanbar said:


> My next composition
> 
> 12.9.2016
> 
> score


This is more "modern / toady's composers " music, isn't it?


----------



## Alexanbar

I don't know.

when I begin to write a new composition, I do not know what comes of it at the end


----------



## Alexanbar

My new composition

1.10.2016

score


----------



## Alexanbar

Dedicated to meteorite fell in Khakassia

score


----------



## Alexanbar

Dedicated to Steve Miller's song "Abracadabra "


__
https://soundcloud.com/alexanbar%2Fabracadabra

score


----------



## Alexanbar

16.1.2017

score


----------



## Pugg

Alexanbar said:


> 16.1.2017
> 
> score


You are a busy one


----------



## Alexanbar

To give a name for composition is it's my problem. And also I spend many time on my other project.


----------



## Pugg

Alexanbar said:


> To give a name for composition is it's my problem. And also I spend many time on my other project.


Looks very good.


----------



## Alexanbar

A little comic piece called It's lazy to be a housewife

Score

Rough translation:

It's lazy to be a housewife - to wash dishes, to cook food, to wash a floor, to prepare a bed for sleeping.


----------



## Pugg

Alexanbar said:


> A little comic piece called It's lazy to be a housewife
> 
> Score
> 
> Rough translation:
> 
> It's lazy to be a housewife - to wash dishes, to cook food, to wash a floor, to prepare a bed for sleeping.


Do I detect some Asian influences in this piece ?


----------



## Alexanbar

May be.

You are not a first who talk about it.


----------



## dzc4627

Alexanbar said:


> A little comic piece called It's lazy to be a housewife
> 
> Score
> 
> Rough translation:
> 
> It's lazy to be a housewife - to wash dishes, to cook food, to wash a floor, to prepare a bed for sleeping.


Ah yes, homemaking, raising children. What a petty bore.


----------



## Alexanbar

A small piece about a car driver

Score


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

How old are you Alexanbar? and are you studying theory?


----------



## Alexanbar

I'm not sure that my age has any significance in the discussion of music.

I have an incomplete primary music education. I study theory as necessary.
What specific deviations from the theory did you notice?


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

Alexanbar said:


> I'm not sure that my age has any significance in the discussion of music.
> 
> I have an incomplete primary music education. I study theory as necessary.
> What specific deviations from the theory did you notice?


I'm Trying to grapple with what advice an old fart like me can give you?

I encourage you to soldier on if it's your passion and get lots of theory and orchestration books (such as the famous Samuel Adler guide to orchestration).

Are you a student? if not and this is your passion, make it a priority and be determined to learn full time
You can do some great things if you put your mind to it, everyone around you is also learning. Take advantage of the opportunities that could come your way 

Daniel


----------



## Daniel Atkinson

It's well-meaning advice, take it or leave it


----------



## Alexanbar

My two new compositions:

1. 24.12.2017 (score)
2. 26.3.2018 (score)


----------



## Sekhar

What kind of music is this? Sounds oriental to me, with missing notes in the scale. From my experience trying to compose with scales like this (especially pentatonic), it's hard to get traditional harmonies and cadences. E.g., in your 2018 score, I hear do-re-fa-so-la - how would you get anything dominant out of it without a leading tone (and therefore the cadences we all love and need)? No two notes are separated by a semi-tone to get some kind of satisfying resolution.

The net result for me is that we need to rely on melody, rhythm, and instrumentation rather than harmony for complexity, which I don't really see here. And so all your music that I heard sounds pretty much the same to me (I'm sure it's not, but I'm describing what I hear) with little structure/personality that distinguishes one piece from another. Kind of like the background music I heard on the BigBus tours I went on in Hong Kong earlier this month.

I'd love to hear opinions from the experts here on how (and if we can/should) harmonize oriental scales like pentatonic without any leading tones or semitone separations (like fi, ti). And if you could describe your intent/process in composition, Alexenbar, that'd be educational for folks like me too.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Sekhar said:


> What kind of music is this? Sounds oriental to me, with missing notes in the scale. From my experience trying to compose with scales like this (especially pentatonic), it's hard to get traditional harmonies and cadences. E.g., in your 2018 score, I hear do-re-fa-so-la - how would you get anything dominant out of it without a leading tone (and therefore the cadences we all love and need)? No two notes are separated by a semi-tone to get some kind of satisfying resolution.
> 
> The net result for me is that we need to rely on melody, rhythm, and instrumentation rather than harmony for complexity, which I don't really see here. And so all your music that I heard sounds pretty much the same to me (I'm sure it's not, but I'm describing what I hear) with little structure/personality that distinguishes one piece from another. Kind of like the background music I heard on the BigBus tours I went on in Hong Kong earlier this month.
> 
> I'd love to hear opinions from the experts here on how (and if we can/should) harmonize oriental scales like pentatonic without any leading tones or semitone separations (like fi, ti). And if you could describe your intent/process in composition, Alexenbar, that'd be educational for folks like me too.


Wont say I'm an expert. But there are no notes semitone apart in the oriental pentatonic. Basically each note pretty much harmonizes with each other although they do emphasize certain interval combinations and use some notes more than others. I don't hear these pieces are pentatonic. There are other notes that come in, but agree some of tbe melodies sound pentatonic, which I think Alexanbar wanted that certain sound/harmony, but to me gets muddled with a few other strange harmonies.


----------



## Sekhar

Yeah, the reason I asked is that one of main goals as a composer is to incorporate (east) Indian music elements, such as melodic and rhythmic structures, into western music. Indian music has no real concept of harmony and rarely uses chromatic notes in its melodies, so one of my biggest challenges is to figure out how to bring in the flavor or Indian music, like gestures characteristic of the Indian "ragas," into western music while adding harmony. The only way I see doing that by using chromatic notes, as seamlessly as say how we use them in the minor key. Just looking for input/insights from the good folks here.


----------



## Alexanbar

Sekhar said:


> What kind of music is this? Sounds oriental to me, with missing notes in the scale. From my experience trying to compose with scales like this (especially pentatonic), it's hard to get traditional harmonies and cadences. E.g., in your 2018 score, I hear do-re-fa-so-la - how would you get anything dominant out of it without a leading tone (and therefore the cadences we all love and need)? No two notes are separated by a semi-tone to get some kind of satisfying resolution.
> 
> The net result for me is that we need to rely on melody, rhythm, and instrumentation rather than harmony for complexity, which I don't really see here. And so all your music that I heard sounds pretty much the same to me (I'm sure it's not, but I'm describing what I hear) with little structure/personality that distinguishes one piece from another. Kind of like the background music I heard on the BigBus tours I went on in Hong Kong earlier this month.
> 
> I'd love to hear opinions from the experts here on how (and if we can/should) harmonize oriental scales like pentatonic without any leading tones or semitone separations (like fi, ti). And if you could describe your intent/process in composition, Alexenbar, that'd be educational for folks like me too.


The process consist of several steps.
- a melody borns in my head;
- I add another voices those also borns in my head
- I listening result many times and change voices if new thoughts come to me.
I try to use standard rules for harmonizing if it does not contradict of my creative plan.

Main thing is that you need to trust your hearing.

I don't know what type of music I create. Many people say me that I like pentatonic. May be they are right. I live in the country where europe and asian culture are meets.


----------



## Alexanbar

After a half of year of working on my site I decided to continue composing.

Listen to my joke things dedicated to this event.

1. The first one is named as "My new compositions" (see score and phonogram). 
The words of this song is simple:

- My new compositions. All are worthy of surprise...

2. The second one is named "It's time to go to sleep". (see score and phonogram).

In this song I also use some reprocessed fragments of russian folk songs dedicated to this theme.

Other my compositions are placed there.

And also I congratulate all of you with a New Year
(This song is not new and it was wrote some years ago).


----------



## Phil loves classical

Try using more form, it would hold the music together better structurally.


----------



## Alexanbar

Five years ago I wrote an asian-like (perhaps it an azerbaijan-like) melody. 
This year I decided to mix asian, jewish, traditional european and chinese melodies in one common composition.

See phonogram and score for *11.08.2014*.

Other my compositions are are available in https://music.usershell.ru/users/1/


----------



## Alexanbar

A little piece for piano (4 hands):

Score
Phonogram


----------



## Alexanbar

Another piece for piano.

Score
Phonogram


----------



## Alexanbar

26.6.2014	(alto flute, flute, B flat clarinet, bassoon, piano)	

Score


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alexanbar said:


> 26.6.2014	(alto flute, flute, B flat clarinet, bassoon, piano)
> 
> Score


I like how the instruments play off each other, but I think the melody could be stronger to keep attention, perhaps.


----------



## Alexanbar

Next instrumental composition for ensemble.

20.10.2014

Score


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

Dear lord, that soundfont is awful.
It sounds ok, I'm sure the music would breathe better with a better soundfont.
The pacing is a bit rushed though, you could do with expanding the ideas a bit more and really padding out the transitions.


----------



## Alexanbar

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> Dear lord, that soundfont is awful.
> It sounds ok, I'm sure the music would breathe better with a better soundfont.


Perhaps, you are right.



E Cristobal Poveda said:


> The pacing is a bit rushed though, you could do with expanding the ideas a bit more and really padding out the transitions.


Could you explain this think more detailed?


----------



## Alexanbar

A joke composition.

(mezzo-soprano, countertenor, French horn, piano, cello)

It's lazy to work

Score


----------



## Alexanbar

Rain

See score separately there


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alexanbar said:


> Rain
> 
> See score separately there


I think this is really fun and whimsical. Good job!


----------



## Alexanbar

Lyrics (very simple, translation from Russian):

Rain,Rain
Knocks into window.
Rain,Rain
Drips long.

Small trickles
Run down the window.
Puddles are on the tracks,
Streams flow in the garden.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alexanbar said:


> Lyrics (very simple):
> 
> Rain,Rain
> Knocks into window.
> Rain,Rain
> Drips long.
> 
> Small trickles
> Run down the window.
> Puddles are on the tracks,
> Streams flow in the garden.


Sometimes simple is best, just focus on expression!


----------



## Alexanbar

Captainnumber36 said:


> Sometimes simple is best, just focus on expression!


Unfortunately, I am not quite a good poet. And I could not create more long text...


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alexanbar said:


> Unfortunately, I am not quite a good poet. And I could not create more long text...


I think it could be a bit more cohesive, start and end stronger and have the middle be the glue.


----------



## Alexanbar

24.3.2019






Score separately.


----------



## Alexanbar

A new composition

Noodles has digested


----------



## Alexanbar

A new composition

Surya

(alto flute, violin, piano, French horn, contrabass)

audio

score


----------



## Alexanbar

11.1.2020 (B flat clarinet, tuba, bassoon, alto flute, piano, cello, contrabass, violin)

Dedicated to plane crash in Tehran 8.1.2020

This composition contains mix of asian and european melodies.

audio

score


----------



## Alexanbar

17.12.2020

B flat clarinet, pan flute, piano, cello, marimba, bassoon, drum set


----------



## Captainnumber36

Alexanbar said:


> 17.12.2020
> 
> B flat clarinet, pan flute, piano, cello, marimba, bassoon, drum set


Very fun piece!


----------



## Alexanbar

I offer to listen a remix of my album of 2013 year "Jungle".

A structure of the album takes some changes (adds a new part named "Goodbye Jungle", the part "tiger" was renamed to "Leopard"). And also some new instruments were added.

The album contains some parts:
- Jungle;
- In village;
- Near the precipice;
- Leopard;
- Goodbye Jungle.

All parts are in the single track now.
Enjoy listening!


----------



## Alexanbar

I continue remixing of my old compositions.

Now It is a (modified) walzc - with adding of some parts in other tact sizes.

In a new redaction I used saxophones, cornet, trombones, drum set, piano, viola, violin, cello and a piano.

The audio track was created with help of internal capabilities of MuseScore notation editor.

You can also see a score.


----------



## Alexanbar

I brought some improvements in this waltz. See a page dedicated to this composition.


----------



## Alexanbar

One day I inspect archive of my old works and I found one melody that was not published earlier. I decided to modify it and to change it's primary idea. And now it names as "Autumn". A score contains parts for nine instruments (B flat clarinet, alto flute, flute, organ, piano, viola, cello, contrabass, violin). Unfortunately I can not create a qulity phonogram. Espesially I worry about sounds of contrabass and piano (in low octaves).

Phonogram, score and other information.


----------

